# Stiill camera in budget of 30K



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am looking for a good camera having good zoom and good vedio rec (with zoom) i have following models in my mind

Sony - DSC-HX100V
Canon - EOS 1100D Kit (EF S18-55 IS II)

can also go for any other models if that is better then this...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2012)

If u want zoom then forget dslr cams like 1100d.

Go for sony hx100v which one of our mate found to be best video zoom cam


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 11, 2012)

or in Canon SX30... pretty good cam


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 12, 2012)

wat is the diff b/w sony hx100v  and DSLR cam...
slr are better one but dnt dey have zooming feature...


----------



## binarycodes (Apr 12, 2012)

thecoolguy02 said:


> wat is the diff b/w sony hx100v  and DSLR cam...
> slr are better one but dnt dey have zooming feature...



ofc they have "zooming feature", its just that nice long zoom lenses costs a kidney and an arm and a leg.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2012)

hehehe binarycode,nice one....

Zoom lenses of dslr r of different league then zoom cams....and also to get a zoom lens equivalent to hx100v u have to spend around 3-4 lakh


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 12, 2012)

wat abt Canon S100 ????


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2012)

S100 is a different league camera....it have great pic quality, good low light capability...it can easily matchup DSLR at day time...but it have low zoom


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2012)

binarycodes said:


> ofc they have "zooming feature", its just that nice long zoom lenses costs a *kidney* and an arm and a leg.





Coolguy,
Go for HX100V...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 13, 2012)

thecoolguy02 said:


> I am looking for a good camera having good zoom and good vedio rec (with zoom) i have following models in my mind
> 
> Sony - DSC-HX100V
> Canon - EOS 1100D Kit (EF S18-55 IS II)
> ...



Go for sony hx100v


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

Even I suggest you to get Sony HX100V


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thx guys 
Bt wat abt Canon SX40 and Nikkon P510
Nw I hv to choose one out of these three (3rd Sony Sony HX100)


----------

